# 4 x ferrets, both male and female, 1-2 years Devon/Cornwall



## Cami

I live in Gunnislake which is on the border of Devon and Cornwall

I have 3 girls i am looking to rehome, they must go together, they are all polecats, Petal and Ivy are 2 years and Berry is a year, none have been spayed, both petal and ivy had unplanned litters last year due to a useless vet and neither went particularly well (ivy rejected her litter) so i do not want these girls to be bread from again and will need to be spayed which i cannot afford to do.

I haven't really got the space for these girls as trhey have soo much energy being so young, they don't walk well on the lead and it is impossible to let them roam the garden as we have no gate :/ this coupled with the fact they are living with 3, 5 year old girls who want to sleep most of the day and get irritated and snappy with the younger ones when they try and get them to play.

I also have a 2 year old polecat hobb called Bandit i need to rehome, he was living with my other neutered hobb, but they no longer get along and i cannot afford to neuter him and it is not fair for him to live alone. He is a loving boy who loves his walks and will run along beside you pulling you up hills! It will be very sad to see him go, but he needs t live with other ferrets

I would like to be kept updated by the new owners on their progress in their new home as i love them so much and will be very sad to see them go, but i think it is for the best

If you think you can give my much loved girls a loving forever home, please contact me, pics can be sent/added on request


----------



## Cami

They are all still looking for homes


----------



## luk0

hi are you still looking for a home for your hob ferret if sio can u tell me few details on his age and send use a picture i live in saltash and have been trying to find a hob ferret to get as a pet for some time many thanks


----------



## Cami

Sorry but they all went to a lovely home together quite a while ago

There is a ferret rescue in plymouth somewhere if you're looking


----------

